# Very close to MIL, telling her today.



## me2pointoh (Jan 31, 2012)

And this falls on my shoulders. I wanted to do it because I am very close to my MIL. But we are very conservative Christians and so this will be extremely difficult. She is also a community leader, and though she is the sweetest woman I know, I really do not know how she is going to react. Plus her health hasn't been great and that's a big concern. Just all around not pleasant. She has played a huge part in enabling my husband though and this needs to be done. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

me2pointoh said:


> And this falls on my shoulders. I wanted to do it because I am very close to my MIL. But we are very conservative Christians and so this will be extremely difficult. She is also a community leader, and though she is the sweetest woman I know, I really do not know how she is going to react. Plus her health hasn't been great and that's a big concern. Just all around not pleasant. She has played a huge part in enabling my husband though and this needs to be done. Ugh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't be surprised at anything she does or says.

Blood is thicker than water.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm with Conrad on this one.

My MIL is also the sweetest Christian lady on Earth. I want to let her know about her wayward daughter, my STBXW. I can't tell anyone in her family until our contentious divorce proceedings are finally settled.

But when I do, the evidence will be given to some of those in STBXW's clan( brother, cousins, good friends) who have a great relationship and due influence with her Mom. Then as soon as that happens, then I'll reach out to her Mom.

But I have to prepare myself for the possibility that she'll still shun me, despite the evidence pointing toward her daughter being absolutely 100% infidelic.


----------



## me2pointoh (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I did it and she was very sweet. Conversation turned to STBXH's many issues. She of course asked that we give it time. I didn't think I was going to be able to do it by myself but I really saw it as a big step to me overcoming things I need to overcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

me2pointoh said:


> Well I did it and she was very sweet. Conversation turned to STBXH's many issues. She of course asked that we give it time. I didn't think I was going to be able to do it by myself but I really saw it as a big step to me overcoming things I need to overcome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad you did it. I wanted to do the same thing, but both my attorney and IC wouldn't let me until the divorce had reached some form of finalization!


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

me2pointoh said:


> Well I did it and she was very sweet. Conversation turned to STBXH's many issues. She of course asked that we give it time. I didn't think I was going to be able to do it by myself but I really saw it as a big step to me overcoming things I need to overcome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm glad you did it too. My MIL and I are pretty close too. I was afraid to tell her what was going on because I know that blood is thicker than water. To my surprise, she was supportive of me and told me also to 'wait it out and see' because she felt that her son was going through something. She also told me not to rush things, but at the end, she told me I have to do what I have to do. 

Good luck.


----------

